# New member from Wisconsin



## DiscoBoxer (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey folks, I have visited this site several times and have finally decided to join the forum and participate. I am the Technical Arts Director for a medium sized church in Green Bay, WI. The church is a non-denomination Christian church that utilizes today's technologies to reach new people for Christ. Every service is a production that incorporates static and dynamic lighting, FOH, monitor and remote sound, live and post production video, full band and many theatrical dramas. I am making a big push to expand our presence on the web. Hopefully I can gain more experience shooting back and forth with you folks!  Great Site!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! There are lots of church technicians around here... seems like recently a bunch of new ones have joined. Be sure to join the House of Worship Technicains Social Group... they haven't posted much but it will at least put you in the group. The search function is your friend. Don't be afraid to bring up old posts for further discussion or clarification. Let us know how we can help. CB is only as good as the people who post here so don't be shy.


----------

